# Schwinn High Sierra - Year, Value?



## Gil (Aug 8, 2015)

I ran across the Schwinn High Sierra bicycle today it has a silver chrome frame does anyone know that year this bicycle may have been made in and what the approximate value for a bicycle like this would be?


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 9, 2015)

Mid to late 80's. In my area with new tires ready to ride it's worth $100 to $125.


----------



## Metacortex (Aug 9, 2015)

I believe that decal package indicates it as a 1988 model. The components I see also match what was used that year as well as the available Black Chrome finish. You can see more of the specs here: http://www.bikeforums.net/classic-vintage/937152-help-my-schwinn-friends-high-sierra-mtb.html

The Black Chrome finish is the most desirable color for these, and '88 was one of the years the head tube was fillet-brazed (also desirable). The bike appears to be very original, the only drawback is it seems to be the smallest 18" frame size, which limits the market to very short riders. I'd put a value of maybe $200, higher if it were a more normal size.


----------



## Gil (Aug 9, 2015)

Thank you for the information very much appreciated.  Have A Great Weekend!


----------



## Gil (Aug 9, 2015)

Thank You...the frame is the smallest 18" frame.  Have A Great Weekend!


----------

